# برج اتصالات



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

محتاجه مخطط توضيحي لبرج اتصالات مع ذكر الابعاد 
وكم وجه يحتوي 3 ام 4 كأبراج الضغط العالي؟؟؟؟


مع فائق شكري


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (13 يناير 2012)

محتاجه ضروووري


----------



## eng.cisco (14 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

اني مهندس اتصالات حاسبات من العراق -بغداد حاصل على شهادة البكالوريوس في هندسة اتصالات الحاسبات 
وقد تم منح خريجي هذا القسم هوية نقابة المهندسين العراقية باختصاص (كهرباء/اتصالات الحاسوب)وذالك لقرب التخصص المذكور من الهندسة الكهربائية ....... سوالي هل من الممكن ان اعمل كمهندس كهرباء في المشاريع الانشائية اعتمادا على تصنيف نقابة المهندسين في التعيين الاهلي والحكومي ام يتم الاعتماد على الشهادة .......واكون مهندس مقيم او منفذ في هذي المشاريع .... ارجو الافادة بارك الله بكم .....
​


----------



## ghalighali (20 يناير 2012)

بنت الكهروميكانيك قال:


> محتاجه ضروووري


ايش المطلوب بالضبط... رسومات انشائية او مجرد مخططات


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (20 يناير 2012)

*ياريت توضيح اكثر للمطلوب*


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (20 يناير 2012)

ghalighali قال:


> ايش المطلوب بالضبط... رسومات انشائية او مجرد مخططات


 


مخطط هندسي لبرج اتصالات


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (20 يناير 2012)

ahmed isma3eel قال:


> *ياريت توضيح اكثر للمطلوب*


 

محتاجه مخطط لبرج اتصالات


----------

